# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Nuevo DVD de Rene Lavand "Maestro"

## Edo Sánchez

"Maestro" se llama el nuevo trabajo de Rene Lavand, el cual ha sido grabado en los estudios de Luis de Matos, el mismo lugar donde Lennart Green grabo su MasterFiles,y bueno consiste en 4 DVDs en donde el maestro explica las rutinas utilizadas en su acto profesional tales como :
The Credential,Ace,1,2,3,4, The Sonnet, Ambitious Card,Three of Spades,Why do the Colors Alternate,The Copla,It Cant be Done Any Slower,Calling the Cards,The Tree bread Crumbs y Card in Wallet.

Asi como los juegos detras de las fabulosas historias:
The Greek , The Cumanes,Gitano Antonio,Duel in The West,The Tijuano,Old Man River,The Pygmalion and The Spanish Deck Rutine.

Ademas se explica una serie de movimientos tales como:
False Shuffles,Cuts,Deals,Palms,Changes and Deck Switch.

En definitiva son 8 horas de DVD en donde ademas se incluye una entrevista exclusiva a Rene Lavand ,imperdible .

Aca dejo el trailer :
http://youtu.be/wQzsWzERD68 

(Nose como hacer para que se vea la imagen :/)

Hay otro post que cree respecto a esta misma noticia pero no se porque razon no me dejaba escribir asi que tuve que desistir y crear otro ,es el mismo que este asi que dejo el aviso para que simplemente sea borrado ya que fue un error mio.

Saludos

----------


## josep

Gracias por tu interesante aportación. Según tenia entendido hasta ahora pensava que no habia ningún dvd
de René en el que explicaba sus juegos. Alguien sabe donde se comercializa ? La mayoria de sus juegos son una
maravilla pero el de las Migas es una locura. A ver si alguien sabe algo. Gracias anticipadas.
Saludos màgicos

----------


## mago feroz

YO TENGO LOS 5 DVD DE ESTE GRAN MAGO, LOS TIENE COMERCIALIZADOS  Y NO CREO QUE TENGAS  NINGUN PROBLEMA EN ENCONTRARLOS  SI NO LOS ENCUENTRAS MANDAME UN MP Y HABLAMOS

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Nos llegó ayer a la tienda, ya lo podéis encontrar aquí:
DVD - Maestro - René Lavand Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------

